# 4x4 rent/lease or buy



## boof (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I am sure there is loads of expertise on the subject among all of you.

I will be in the market for two vehicles, one a 4x4 the other (for my wife) yet to be determined. I am wondering about the cost and virtues of renting/leasing versus buying.

1. If I lease/rent can I use the vehicle off-road (it seems to void the insurance with some rental companies)? 

2. Has anyone any experience with leasing from any of the car dealers? Ali & Sons (VW & Audi) seem to do leasing but what about others e.g. Land Rover, Toyota?

3. What about the relative costs including the loss on resale of leasing vs. buying? 

4. How much would leasing a Prado or LR3 cost (in AD)?

5. Where can I get the best deals (in AD)?

6. What are the chances of getting a decent used vehicle (particularly a 4x4) - will they all be thrashed?


Any advice on the subject would be most welcome.

Cheers,

Boof


----------

